# A "Definitive" Italian Dessert Cookbook??



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Greetings All -
I have been away for too long (stuff happened, mostly good), and need help locating a 'definitive' Italian Dessert cookbook - if such an item exists? I have excellent Italian cookbooks, but their dessert sections are rather limited. I saw the Food Network special on Italian holiday cooking, and it motivated me to see what I could find. Any help would be very much appreciated - even if the text is not in English. 
Thanks, and Happy Holidays!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

"the italian baker"
"dolce"
let me know if you can find them, I can post publisher, author tomorrow.
enjoy!:bounce:


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks very much 'M'. I found "The Italian Baker", but no hits on simply "Dolce"? There are two English books titled "La Dolce Vita" however? Is the "Dolce" not in English?
Cheers,


----------



## jessiquina (Nov 4, 2005)

i have nick malgieri's great italian desserts. i have gotten ideas form him, but havent used any recipes from this book yet.


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks very much for the steer - I'll dig up a copy.


----------



## bigbuns (Jun 28, 2004)

I believe the book might actually be "Dolci" "The Fabulous Desserts of
Italy" by Virginie and George Ebert. I highly recommend it, and there are quite a few copies out there. Don't go to Amazon....for some reason the only one they have is a used copy for $172.00! There are several used copies at www.alibris.com for $3.00.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

that'd be the one!


----------



## lobster (Aug 11, 2000)

Thanks very much for the clarification BigBuns/'M' - I'll track it down!


----------

